# new watch - Panerai 305 (lots of pics)



## toshi (Oct 5, 2007)

Just collected my new 305 this morning. TBH when this was first released I wasn't sure if I liked it or not. Of course a 47mm Ti 1950 case sub was always going to appeal to me, but I wasn't keen on the hash marks instead of "12" and "6". Over the past 12 months or so I saw lots of pictures and it grew on me, and then I saw my first 305 in the metal last month. It was love at first sight :-d

Anyway, I have taken a few pictures which I hope shows the watch in a good light. I think I'm going to be wearing this for a while :-!


----------



## EL_Chingon (Sep 20, 2006)

Very cool, thank you for sharing:-!


----------



## snoballz (Jul 25, 2008)

Oh man, Rich... between you and Gunny... guys are killing me with the 305s... all in a good way. Congratulations! Nice photos. :-!

One day a 305 shall be mine too.


----------



## Tony A.H (Aug 2, 2009)

hi
my Experience is Different than yours. !
i fell in love with the 305 from the very first time i saw it in Pictures. and even more so in the Flesh .
what's not to love about it b-) . (imo) it's the Best Sub.

congratulations. wear it well..

Tony


----------



## jacksonian (Feb 19, 2008)

The bug is going around. I bought my 305 last Saturday and I'm wearing it now. I'm still wearing the OEM accordion strap, haven't found a leather for it yet. I bought one, but it came today and I'm not thrilled.

Congrats! I think it's a great piece. And I had the same reservations as you, but I think the hash marks make it unique and if you've seen the pics of the old Radiomir that it mimics, then you'll see the DNA.


----------



## akira23 (Dec 15, 2009)

Love it! Congrats & wear it in good health!

Cheers...


----------



## benjamin831 (Mar 31, 2007)

Lovely pictures toshi! Mind sharing your camera and lens specs? Those photos look tack sharp.


----------



## toshi (Oct 5, 2007)

Thanks guys :-!

A few more pics that I took this afternoon including the case back shot I forgot to load yesterday 




























and with a few other watches. First up my other two Panerai Subs (87E & 24C)










and then with my Ennebi Fondale - someone was asking whether the 305 wears as big as the Fondale. The answer is absolutely not. It's not a small watch obviously, but the bezel on the Fondale makes it wear much bigger IMO. Hopefully these shots will show what I mean.




























amd finally with another 47mm watch, my Panerai 232


----------



## EL_Chingon (Sep 20, 2006)

Very nice. Love the pics of the family.


----------



## kiwidj (Sep 24, 2007)

Congratulations, Toshi! A fine addition to a great collection. :-!


----------



## claudiusthegod (Sep 7, 2010)

Hi Toshi,

Great watch. Had not seen this model before but really like it. Your pictures are very nice. Can you tell us what camera/lens you are using? Thanks.


----------



## Tony A.H (Aug 2, 2009)

Great Collection & Pictures.

i found it interesting to Learn that the Fondale wears Larger ! even tho both are 47mm in Diameter and have the SAME Bezel Size.!?
could't it be that the Fondale is much thicker which makes it wear Larger ?! :think: i don't know.

Cheers


----------



## Clem (Jan 9, 2008)

Beautiful!!!!


----------



## toshi (Oct 5, 2007)

Tony A.H said:


> Great Collection & Pictures.
> 
> i found it interesting to Learn that the Fondale wears Larger ! even tho both are 47mm in Diameter and have the SAME Bezel Size.!?
> could't it be that the Fondale is much thicker which makes it wear Larger ?! :think: i don't know.
> ...


the bezel of the Fondale is only the same size as the 305's in diameter. It's actually much bigger (it's taller, and goes straight up, rather than tapering, so the difference is exaggerated). As a result it wears much bigger. Take away the bezels and the watches are actually very similar heights ;-)


----------



## toshi (Oct 5, 2007)

claudiusthegod said:


> Hi Toshi,
> 
> Can you tell us what camera/lens you are using? Thanks.


Nikon D50 body and Nikkor 60mm f2.8 Macro lens


----------



## Clem (Jan 9, 2008)

Nice lens! Is there any post production in your pics or is it WYSIWYG?


----------



## petergunny (Sep 16, 2008)

Oh Man!! the photo is very very sharp and clear!! its really amazing, your photo make it looks like a truly minimalist beast Toshi!! :-!

Here's my latest photos... not as pro as yours, I just tried to learn using SLR, he he....


----------



## toshi (Oct 5, 2007)

Clem said:


> Nice lens! Is there any post production in your pics or is it WYSIWYG?


Shot as RAW files, and a little adjustment of levels and contrast. In the latter pics I also had to adjust for colours a little too as it was very overcast when I took the pics. Some have a little unsharp masking. That's it ;-)


----------



## toshi (Oct 5, 2007)

petergunny said:


>


Very nice :-!


----------



## Clem (Jan 9, 2008)

Great work Toshi. Still trying to muddle my way through RAW editing. So in the meantime I've been shooting everything in RAW+JPEG myself :-d


----------



## TheDude (Jan 27, 2009)

Gorgeous! Love those straps too.


----------



## Tony A.H (Aug 2, 2009)

yes. the overall thickness makes it wear bigger.
but the other Slimmer Model makes it wear like the 305 (i guess??!)

it showes in these Pictures. (borrowed from Gnomonwatches.com) .


















Cheers
T


----------



## giosdad (Nov 29, 2007)

Congratulations Rich. :-!

I fell in love with the 305 as well. It is a very wearable 47mm sub on any size wrist.


Adding that to the 64 and early 24 and yoiu have "the" sub collection. All you need now is the 243. ;-)

I am just sayin.....


----------



## toshi (Oct 5, 2007)

giosdad said:


> Congratulations Rich. :-!
> 
> I fell in love with the 305 as well. It is a very wearable 47mm sub on any size wrist.
> 
> ...


Hi Barry

Actually the 1000m diver in the trio is an 87. I did have opportunity to pick up a 64 recently, but with the 305 spoken for I really couldn't justify it. I think I'm going to stick for a while now, so please don't tempt me anymore :-d:-d:-d

R


----------



## FLB03TT (Aug 31, 2009)

Congrats Toshi, gorgeous watch!! I'm curious what the height of the 305 is??

I'm real close to pulling the trigger on a Sub and have been focused on a 25, but there are several things I don't like about the 25-
- Cyclops
- Bezel Hashmarks & Raised indices

I prefer the 25A-C series because of the bezel w/ no hashmarks. The 305 seems to soften/downplay those annoying aspects of the current 25 bezel to the point I'm really starting to prefer it to the 25A-C. Plus the '50s case is beautiful. I've got an 8 inch wrist so the 305 should work fine.

Your thoughts...


----------



## toshi (Oct 5, 2007)

FLB03TT said:


> Congrats Toshi, gorgeous watch!! I'm curious what the height of the 305 is??
> 
> I'm real close to pulling the trigger on a Sub and have been focused on a 25, but there are several things I don't like about the 25-
> - Cyclops
> ...


I really can't decide which watch would be best for you, I'm afraid. I'd suggest trying a 305 at an AD and seeing what you think. If cost is not an issue then I would prefer the 305, but it is a chunk of money more than an early 25, so I think you really need to see it to be sure it's worth the extra cash to you.


----------



## pbateman (Jul 30, 2009)

Those are excellent pictures of a great watch! I have a 305 and love it! Congrats and enjoy!


----------



## jacksonian (Feb 19, 2008)

A question for you fellow 305 owners: I love the pig buckle on the dive strap that comes with the 305, but that strap is soooo long for my 7" wrist. Are you supposed to be able to fold that strap over or something? Or was it just meant to be worn over a big scuba suit so that's why the strap is so long? I really like the strap and buckle and want to wear it. I've never actually seen anyone wearing it in any of their pics.

Thanks,
Brent


----------



## kdking (Jul 29, 2010)

Wow, what a Great watch !!!


----------



## rsr911 (Apr 6, 2006)

I tried one of these on last week in Vegas - WOOPS!!!

This is my newsest grail Panerai!!!
AWESOME watch in every way!!!!

Major congrats!!:-!


----------



## jacksonian (Feb 19, 2008)

rsr911 said:


> I tried one of these on last week in Vegas - WOOPS!!!
> 
> This is my newsest grail Panerai!!!
> AWESOME watch in every way!!!!
> ...


Where were you in Vegas? I tried one on back in July at Wynn and it stuck with me. I got mine last month and it's been getting the most wrist time (even over the 233). It's just a really unique and cool piece.


----------



## myraid (Dec 19, 2011)

Love the strap on your 305. 
I just picked up a 305 a few days ago and wondering if you wouldn't mind sharing where you got the strap on yours? Is it the Ammo straps from Watches24Seven?

Cheers


----------



## Rusty_Shakleford (Jan 19, 2011)

Outstanding pics. Thanks for sharing.

RS


----------



## JZomok (Mar 19, 2010)

Beautiful 305 you have there, nice pics as well.


----------



## BA211 (Apr 1, 2011)

Very nice. Enjoy!


----------

